# Truth or Myth?



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

The whole laying with the legs out backwards? Like a frog. Does this actually lead to hip problems if it becomes a habit? Akasha seems to like to lay like this sometimes and I want to get in it check if it will lead to hip issues.










Oh wow... she's so little!!! Haha, that pic was one from the first day we got her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww my girl loves to lay like that!!!! I dont think it causes hip isses not the best of my knowlege 
anyway


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Meh - Kane does this from time to time, usually when he does a little commando crawl to get to a bone or something. 

Only dogs I've owned that had lots of hip problems were my two GSDs... and they never laid down like that.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't see that happening from that. I raised an EB from pup that aways did that and they are almost #1 in getting hip dysplasia...he was fine. They do that when they want the coolness on their belly.

Anyone experience a dog doin that w carpet? Idk I've never had carpet but I would suppose they don't do it as much.

Hip dysplasia for the most part is genetics.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I had an Austrailian Cattle dog that would lay like that and he was built like a tonka truck! Strong and muscular....I had his hips checked and he was fine. My girl lays like that as well and I don't worry about it. I have seen alot of dogs lay that way and they never had hip issues. I'd say it's a myth.....HD is genetic.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HD depends on if its in the genes or not, not how they are sitting. I think its a good stretch when my boy sits like that. he only does it on the bed though maybe it hurts his elbows lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My dogs sit like that all the time...every pit I've ever met does actually... I know for my dogs their elbows get red and raw sometimes from doing it on tile though.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I knew it was a common thing with Bull Dogs. I can't even remember where I heard it leads to hip problems. She was laying on the couch with the hubby like that and I thought I'd ask y'all. I think its the cutest darn way to lay ever lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my dogs do that all the time especially crush , I love the frog legs LOL never heard of hip issues due to that.....??...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It doesn't cause hip issues and is a very common laying position especially for bully breeds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never had a pit that didn't lay like that. I think the frog dog is cute


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ribbit


----------

